# Our New Mods



## Jeremy (Jun 26, 2011)

SockHead and AndyB will be joining the team.  I will make them moderators in the next few days.  However, we are not finished with the promotions yet.


----------



## Justin (Jun 26, 2011)

Let me be the first to congratulate Sockhead and Andy. It will be nice to have some fresh blood to blame for everything.

us cool IRC regulars have known this for days already :B


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats, guys. It was about time Andy was promoted.


----------



## MasterC (Jun 26, 2011)

I knew Andy had a good chance of being a mod,Sockhead too.They are always so calm and helpful,so congrats for both of you!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats Andy and Sock!


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations to both of them!


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## Conor (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations to SockHead and Andy


----------



## easpa (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Phil (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2011)

I Knew it, Best choices in my opinion.
Now I'm waiting for a person we all knows reaction.


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2011)

Josh said:


> I Knew it, Best choices in my opinion.
> Now I'm waiting for a person we all knows reaction.


 Lul


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 26, 2011)

Justin said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate Sockhead and Andy. It will be nice to have some fresh blood to blame for everything.
> 
> us cool IRC regulars have known this for days already :B


 ah.  i thought i was the only one who knew in advance outside the two 

grats, sockhead.  already told andy, i believe.  if i didn't, grats.


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2011)

But wait a second, Who are the shop managers?


----------



## Jake (Jun 26, 2011)

Josh said:


> But wait a second, Who are the shop managers?


 



			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> However, we are not finished with the promotions yet.



Helpful?


----------



## Josh (Jun 26, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Helpful?


 
Oh right , I thought he meant that he hasn't finished promoting them.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations to both Sockhead, and Andy. I hope you guys do well in your position and hope you guys have a good year and continuing.


----------



## Hiro (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats! Very good choices i say!


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 26, 2011)

The outcome was never really in doubt.
Congrats, guys!


----------



## Liv (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations! I think both of you have the expertise needed to be a TBT mod.


----------



## Ricano (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats guys, for your long awaited mod-ification? yeah.


----------



## rafren (Jun 26, 2011)

Finally, Andy's a mod. :O

Congrats to the both of you!


----------



## Thunder (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats guys, It's definitely been a long time coming. 

I know you guys'll do good  ...Sockhead... Eh, we'll see


----------



## muffun (Jun 26, 2011)

Aw yeah, congrats to both of you guys, knew you'd get it.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## m12 (Jun 26, 2011)

What wonderful news. Congratulations, both of you.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 26, 2011)

Congrats guys, it's well deserved.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations, you will both be good mods


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 26, 2011)

I knew Sockhead and Andy would get it 

I've been waiting for Andy to get it for years :L


----------



## Princess (Jun 26, 2011)

JEREMY WE HAD A DEAL

I FOUND SMART TECH DRAGON WHATEVER HIS NAME IS

trololol
anyways congrats


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 26, 2011)

Please say they won't be in that mod-training program where they can't actually do anything. That didn't really work out last time. We just got people that couldn't do anything for a month.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 26, 2011)

They haven't posted here yet, and it's been 4 pages.

They're late to a party for them.

Anyway, 'grats.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Okay so, it's almost time for me to be inactive forever.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 26, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> Please say they won't be in that mod-training program where they can't actually do anything. That didn't really work out last time. We just got people that couldn't do anything for a month.


 
How do you know what they learnt during that time?

Also: The lack of Trevor on that list is disgusting and I can only recommend his immediate promotion to the position of head admin. Or maybe mod as a starting point.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations!

I knew Andy would someday be mod.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Still surprised by this really.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jun 26, 2011)

Now for the mod hazing rituals!


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 26, 2011)

Sporge27 said:


> Now for the mod hazing rituals!


 
Let's go snipe hunting!


----------



## Brad (Jun 26, 2011)

Gratz guys!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations! You two are fit for the job!


----------



## williamd (Jun 26, 2011)

Grats you guys!


----------



## Mino (Jun 27, 2011)

My AndyCandy is all grown up.  :'(

Also, Sockhead has the pizzaz.


----------



## Massimo (Jun 27, 2011)

Congratulations!  (In Super Smash 64 announcer voice)  You both deserve it!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 27, 2011)

Trevor said:


> Also, Sockhead has the pizzaz.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> [video=youasdasdU]hasdasd[/video]



Noooo, Trevor what have you done!?


----------



## AndyB (Jun 27, 2011)

Psycho read my mind. Gonna give it to ya.


----------



## twinkinator (Jun 27, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


>


 
Dang that is still annoying!


----------



## Josh (Jun 28, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Psycho read my mind. Gonna give it to ya.


Oh nice you have your moderator rank now, I thought it'd take about like 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 28, 2011)

Congratulations and celebrations...

But who is the new shop manager(s)? Sorry if you've already said it, but I'm too lazy to read through all these pages..


----------



## Josh (Jun 28, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Congratulations and celebrations...
> 
> But who is the new shop manager(s)? Sorry if you've already said it, but I'm too lazy to read through all these pages..


 
I asked this aswell, Don't worry  He said that he still hasn't finished with the recruitments (or whatever), So he may decide later this week or next week.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats to everyone.


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

Isn't it kinda weird that all the moderators are super moderators? Didn't really notice it until they became mods...


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 30, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Isn't it kinda weird that all the moderators are super moderators? Didn't really notice it until they became mods...


 
Because "Moderators" on vBulletin are normal users who have moderating powers only in certain boards, whereas "Super Moderators" have power on all boards.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats Sockhead & Andy. ^w^ I know you guys are gonna do great~!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2011)

yay, new mods, good choices too. hopefully a little bit more active.


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

Sweet new mods. Congrats dudes.


----------



## Tigergirl511 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Nice*

Wow nice job!!! We should have a cellebration when ur officaly a mob (sorr i have bad spelling)


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


>


 
omg that is so annoying! But so catchy.


----------



## Mark (Jul 2, 2011)

Moderating is truly a thankless job. I am so proud of those who sacrifice their own valuable time to take on the heroic task of making sure such forums run smoothly.


----------



## AnimalCrossin4life-xxx- (Jul 2, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats Andeh and Sockeh


----------



## Serk102 (Jul 3, 2011)

Way to go Sockhead, and Andy, I'm sure you'll both be great mods.


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, _great_, now out moderation team is all English-y.


----------



## Caius (Jul 4, 2011)

Pip pip cheerio.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 4, 2011)

Splendid choice, dear Jeremy.


----------



## Chocolatemilk2000 (Jul 4, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Splendid choice, dear Jeremy.


Indeed.


----------



## [Nook] (Jul 4, 2011)

Chocolatemilk2000 said:


> Indeed.


 
Well said, old chap.
'Tis a very crackerjack decision, is it not?


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations, Sockhead and Andy! I'm pretty sure you will be awesome mods !


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 5, 2011)

Congratulations to AndyB and Sockhead.


----------

